
Lisp Badge – Self-contained ATmega1284 Lisp computer - lispm
http://www.technoblogy.com/show?2AEE
======
mmjaa
I want this but for Lua. Its my favourite language. I wonder how difficult it
would be to get Lua running on this thing - anyone got clues?

~~~
detaro
Not sure about exactly this thing, but there's a few embedded Lua's, e.g.
[http://www.eluaproject.net/](http://www.eluaproject.net/) or
[https://github.com/nodemcu/nodemcu-
firmware](https://github.com/nodemcu/nodemcu-firmware)

~~~
mmjaa
Sure, there are tons of embedded Lua's (that's where it started life after
all.. as an embeddable language) - but what I'm really interested in is a one-
language mini-computer designed for the thing. I guess I could get this Lisp
Badge and put my own Lua on it .. ;)

------
maxkrieger
There is something very whimsical about a pocket-sized lisp machine.

I wonder what the experience of (junior?) high school would have been like if
students were given something like this instead of a TI-84. Math and science
classes could focus on constructing playable models that answered the
questions posed by the instructors a la "Structure and Interpretation of
Classical Mechanics" [0]. Obviously there are some ergonomics issues but I'm
still going to daydream about the concept.

If people are interested in these kinds of ideas I highly recommend
"Mindstorms" by Seymour Papert [1].

[0]
[https://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/...](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sites/default/files/titles/content/sicm_edition_2/chapter001.html#p62)

[1]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindstorms_(book)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mindstorms_\(book\))

------
pjmlp
Love the availability increase in tiny boards with higher level languages.

Many of today's microcontrollers, were the PC, Atari, Amigas, Apple of yore
and have enough computing power for the same higher level languages we used to
develop on.

Best wishes of a successful project.

------
zokier
I do have to question the choice of microcontroller here; for the same price
you could get ARM Cortex M chips (eg Microchip/Atmel SAM) with order of
magnitude more RAM, or at quarter of the cost a chip with similar size.

AVRs can be useful for tiny stuff, but they do not really scale to bigger
things like this.

~~~
Lerc
I believe anyone who is capable of making one of these is well aware that
there are more powerful devices available. Perhaps this might indicate that
computational power per dollar is not their driving influence.

~~~
zokier
Seems like result of iterative design from breadboarded 328p[1] to
breadboarded 1284[2] to finally this. Nothing wrong with that per se, but I do
see ways of iterating the design even further.

[1]
[http://www.technoblogy.com/show?1GX1](http://www.technoblogy.com/show?1GX1)

[2]
[http://www.technoblogy.com/show?1INT](http://www.technoblogy.com/show?1INT)

------
znpy
Tangentially related: I see that the board in question use an array of push
buttons to implement the resemblance of a keyboard... Does anybody know of a
better way to get a kinda-full keyboard (for example:
[https://www.tuexperto.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/Samsung...](https://www.tuexperto.com/wp-
content/uploads/2013/01/Samsung-Galaxy-Chat-00.jpg)) in a custom embedded
project ?

~~~
nanomonkey
Blackberry 9700 replacement keypads can be placed over metal metal dome switch
arrays built into the pcb, similar to what
[https://greycat.co/goods/](https://greycat.co/goods/) offers.

------
shaunxcode
I would for sure order a finished product with some basic enclosure.

~~~
kamaal
+1

It would also help if something like this came in an App.

That brings me to the point, are there are any Android apps with builtin
paredit, rainbow delim, autocomplete features for something like scheme?

~~~
dangirsh
Yes, Emacs.

~~~
_emacsomancer_
I'm not sure there's an app version of Emacs that works on recent versions of
Android, but certainly Emacs can be installed in (the Android terminal app)
Termux [`pkg install emacs`].

------
fu86
Thats very nice! I've built a similar thing a couple of years ago:
[https://aaron-fischer.net/tdn](https://aaron-fischer.net/tdn) (german)

------
nanomonkey
Anyone looking for something similar with a better keyboard, may want to look
at the board designed by GreyCat
([https://greycat.co/goods/](https://greycat.co/goods/)) which comes with a
screen, blackberry keyboard, trackpad and LORA module for long range
communication as it uses an ATmega2560, so uLisp should work on it also.
Personally I wish they'd put a esp32 instead so that wifi would also be
available.

~~~
noman-land
Hi, have you ordered one of these personally? I checked out the site and
ordered one cuz it's exactly what I need for a project but I've heard
absolutely no word from them for over a week. Not a good look.

------
aasasd
I wonder if some sort of little 4-way sticks could be used to make the
keyboard more compact: each direction would correspond to a separate key.

Though I guess it would mean more moving parts to break.

